# [SOLVED] Akceleracja 3D na ATI Radeon 9800 Pro

## Godhand

Witam,

ostatnio zmieniłem sobie kartę (AGP) w swoim, dość już leciwym sprzęcie. Zmiana była z GeForce'a 4 MX440 na Radeona 9800Pro.

Niestety za nic nie mogę poradzić sobie z uruchomieniem na niej akceleracji sprzętowej. Postępowałem wg. handbooka jednak nadal polecenie

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> glxinfo | grep direct

 

zwraca mi

```
direct rendering:No
```

Zamieszczam swoje konfiguracje plików: xorg.conf .config kernela

a także konfig pliku:

/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

```

 /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6:  kernel modules to load when system boots.

#

# Note that this file is for 2.6 kernels.

#

# Add the names of modules that you'd like to load when the system

# starts into this file, one per line.  Comments begin with # and

# are ignored.  Read man modules.autoload for additional details.

# For example:

# aic7xxx

agpgart

```

Pomóżcie coś proszę.

Mój sprzęt to

VIARAMA U8768, Pentium IV 2,4 GHz, 1,256 GB RAM, ATI Radeon 9800Pro 128MB AGP.

Jeśli ktoś znalazłby jakiś błąd w kernelu (że coś dodałem niepotrzebnie lub czegoś nie dodałem) co powoduje np. wolniejsze działanie procesora itd to też jestem otwarty na uwagi  :Smile: Last edited by Godhand on Sat Feb 02, 2008 9:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Godhand

nikt nie poratuje?   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Użyj generatora xorg.conf od Ati, powinien Ci wygenerować nowy konfig a potem zmień go dodając do niego np. obsługę polskiej klawiatury, jeżeli sam tego nie zrobi. zainteresuj się również eselect opengl list (potem eselect opengl set <nowy>) z roota.

----------

## Godhand

eselect opengl set ati już zrobiłem. (zrobiłem wszystko wg. podręcznika)

a) X -configure też próbowałem, wypluło konfig poprawny aczkolwiek akceleracji nie ma.

b) aticonfig - nieznane polecenie

c) Ati Catalyst z Menu - nic tam do ustawienia takiego nie ma.

Jak się włącza ten generator od ATI?

----------

## Zwierzak

A ładujesz fglrx?

Btw.

```
$ equery f x11-drivers/ati-drivers |grep aticonfig
```

----------

## caruso

Ehh, mogłeś zaglądnąć na forum przed zmianą sprzętu. Prawda jest taka że ati ma zwaloną obsługę sprzętu pod linuxem. Ja się męczyłem z tym długi czas, aż zmieniłem na geforce. Może pod windowsem dobrze pracuje, ja jednak polecam "bylejakiego"  geforce'a od radeona. Może się zmieni po tym jak amd przejęło ati. OF COURSE to jest moja opinia, a wzorowe postępowanie wg handbooka nigdy mi nie przyniosło satysfakcji z karty.

----------

## SlashBeast

Aż zainstalowałem tylko po to by to sprawdzić i Ci pomóc ati-drivers (na cholere to ma 50M !? Nvidia-drivers znacznie mniejsza).

```
slashbeast@jinchuuriki ~ % qlist ati-drivers|grep \/bin   

/opt/bin/amdcccle

/opt/bin/aticonfig

/opt/bin/fglrxinfo

/usr/bin/fgl_fglxgears

/usr/bin/fglrx_xgamma

slashbeast@jinchuuriki ~ % 
```

----------

## Godhand

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> A ładujesz fglrx? 

 

Dopisałem fglrx do /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 jeśli o to chodzi.

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> $ equery f x11-drivers/ati-drivers |grep aticonfig
> ```
> ...

 

```
/opt/bin/aticonfig
```

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> 
> 
> qlist ati-drivers|grep \/bin  
> 
> 

 

```

/usr/bin/fgl_fglxgears

/usr/bin/fglrx_xgamma

/opt/bin/amdcccle

/opt/bin/aticonfig

/opt/bin/fglrxinfo

```

----------

## SlashBeast

Rotfl, to co wkleilem miało Ci pokazać gdzie jest aticonfig, /opt/bin/aticonfig a nie żębyś Ty pokazał co Ci zwraca.

----------

## Godhand

No to jak tam wejdę i wpiszę aticonfig no to "command not found"

a jak wpiszę ./aticonfig to mi wyskakuje że muszę podać jeszcze opcję.

No i jak wpisuję ./aticonfig --initial to mi wypluwa

```

Found fglrx primary device section

Nothing to do, terminating.

```

,natomiast ./aticonfig --initial=check

```

Check: Found fglrx section.

```

jak mogę to skonfigurować niestety nie mam pomysłu. Ja noob jestem  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: 

BTW. Tak w ogóle to dzięki za zainteresowanie i próby pomocy w kilku tematach  :Smile: 

EDIT:dobra już sobie poradziłem. Wkompilowałem support  dla ATI i VIA na stałe w jądro i to pomogło. Widocznie, któregoś modułu nie ładowałem...

DZIĘKI WSZYSTKIM ZA POMOC!!!!

----------

